# red spotted severum



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

guys,
I'm from montreal and I,ve been looking to get my hands on 3 red spotted severums juvies... around 2 inches or so.

I just can't find any and I've been looking around for 6 months + now.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

i have four, they are beautiful fish... 

there are some here in toronto but unfortunately that's a bit far for you..


----------

